# Scope for coyote



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a 5.56/223 and want to put a scope on it for coyote. I ha e looked at the Nikon P 223 4x12 42mm scope and also a vortex? What do you recommend?


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Check the warranty on the scopes. Vortex scopes have a great warranty and are very good scopes. The Nikon is good also but I am partial to the Vortex myself. Depends on what you want to spend. Some thing in a 3 X 9 would work good for the 5.56/223.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I like the Vortex. I also looked at a burris. They are $$$.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Vortex strike eagle is what I'd look at now. I have a leupold 2x7 on mine now and have been happy with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lynn10 (Jan 2, 2017)

I have the Nikon M-223 3-12 x 42 and it is perfectly matched to the Federal 5.56 rounds I use. I am a photographer, so I stick with optics I know and use regularly and will say you cannot go wrong with almost any Nikon optic. That being said, I have the Nikon monarch 5 and Vortex matching optic range 42mm binoculars and cannot tell the difference looking through either one. I am not sure if the vortex has the ballistic match reticle that the Nikon does, but both are excellent optics with as I understand lifetime warranties at least on the M-223.

I mounted mine on a carry handle so I have iron sight for 100 yards or less and the scope for 100 and out. Many shots on coyotes are closer and quicker than your zoom scope can acquire so iron sights come in handy.

You can't go wrong with either scope, but compare the P and the M and see if it is worth the $200 additional price, it was for me.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I will look at the M-223


----------



## alphasig (Aug 14, 2016)

teredpse said:


> I will look at the M-223


I saw one on sample list, today if you want to save a few bucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

What is sample list? New to site


----------



## alphasig (Aug 14, 2016)

teredpse said:


> What is sample list? New to site


https://samplelist.com/catalog/product/view/id/117399/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

teredpse said:


> I like the Vortex. I also looked at a burris. They are $$$.


MSRP on a vortex Viper 4-12x40 is $499. Lifetime warranty

MSRP on a Burris predator quest 4.5-14 is $395, It's $100 cheaper, with more magnification, an ARD(anti reflective device), E1 turrets with the ability to add a custom ballistic matched elevation knob and a glass etched ballistic ret. Lifetime warranty.

You have to ask yourself, which one is more expensive and which one are you getting more for your money.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Okay the Burris is just what I was looking for. That's great and thank you.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

teredpse said:


> Okay the Burris is just what I was looking for. That's great and thank you.


In any decision you make, do the research and compare your options side by side. Look at customer reviews and talk to friends. Use all of the gathered info to make your decision.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I will. I like Burris. I like the etched glass.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Will after a long look at scopes I have gone with the Burris Predator Quest. The warranty is just to good. I like to sight picture and and the custom ballistic is great. Thank you to all that offered the help.


----------

